# Explorer error (illegal operation)



## triumph (Jul 20, 2004)

Everytime I boot up, I receive this message:

EXPLORER caused an invalid page fault in
module MPTCP.DLL at 0167:10017d00.
Registers:
EAX=01427c44 CS=0167 EIP=10017d00 EFLGS=00010246
EBX=00000000 SS=016f ESP=0141f82c EBP=01427c78
ECX=01427c44 DS=016f ESI=00000003 FS=310f
EDX=e0000000 ES=016f EDI=00000000 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
8b 02 3a 01 75 2e 0a c0 74 26 3a 61 01 75 25 0a 
Stack dump:
1000a7ae e0000000 01427c44 bff92d08 00000090 00000000 0000000c 00000008 00000003 00000000 d82be2b0 11d05764 c0006ea9 a205d74f 001c0022 0000010a 

As long as I don't close the window I can still access the Internet and use my computer, however, when I close the error message, my screen goes blank... I'm assuming Explorer is shutting down at this point.

Lastly, I have also been infected by a virus or something... sometimes when I open a browser window (makes no difference what website I'm visiting), I am forwarded to spotresults.com... I have to use the back button to get back to where I was attempting to visit. On this subject, I've had things attach themselves to my computer and take over as my homepage, but this does not do that.

Signed... sick computer,
Triumph (Rik)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi, and welcome to the TSG forum  :up:

cant find MPTCP.DLL on google so post a hjt log

*HIJACK THIS: *
Try not to reboot
Currently the Spyware identified by the security experts and especially the morphing and breeding .exe`s in the new variants of CWS, after every re-boot required by Ad-Aware and Spybot etc, just spawns more and more files for the poster to find and delete. This is making the advice the security experts give just too hard to follow.
One of the security experts recently had one log with over a hundred files, they guy had to format c: drive.

Download and copy hijackthis to its * own folder *, it makes backups so keeping them separate and available can be useful.

Note the Spyware tools websites are very often under attack and so I have provided more than 1 location to download from:

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/
http://209.133.47.200/~merijn/downloads.html
http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html 
http://www.sherrylynn.us/privacypolicy (this has an older version 1.97 - if you can not get to any of the above sites)

Close all open windows and open Hijack This. Click Scan. When the scan is finished (it only takes a second), the scan button will change to Save Log. 
Click on Save Log and then save it to NotePad. 
Click on Edit  Select all  copy and then paste into the thread. 
* DO NOT FIX ANYTHING * wait advice from one of the many security experts in this forum.

*I currently do not have the skill/competence to advise and poor advice can be far more damaging to your PC with this software, and so I will be unable to add any advice on the log and so will nolonger be replying to your post with regards to the HJT issue, so please have patience and wait for one of the secruity experts to provide further detailed advice *

i will however, be notified when you post the log


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Its 99.99% certain to be spyware.


----------



## triumph (Jul 20, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 1:03:51 PM, on 7/20/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\STOPZILLA!\SZNTSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KHOOKER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\STOPZILLA!\STOPZILLA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TROJANHUNTER 3.9\THGUARD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\EASY CD CREATOR 4\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AUTOSIZER\AUTOSIZER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOTDD01.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOHMR08.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOEVM08.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = about:blank
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/comcast.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.comcast.net
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast High-Speed Internet
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = sas.r3.attbi.com:8000
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;*.r3.attbi.com;<local>
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://www.excite.com/
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E3215F20-3212-11D6-9F8B-00D0B743919D} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SZIEBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_12_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Band Class - {D848A3CA-0BFB-4DE0-BA9E-A57F0CCA1C13} - C:\WINDOWS\DEALHLPR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiS KHooker] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\khooker.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Excite Platform] C:\PROGRA~1\EXCITE\PLATFORM\ExLaunch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ink Monitor] C:\Program Files\EPSON\Ink Monitor\InkMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pop-Up Stopper] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER\DPPS2.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpyStopper] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYSTOPPER\spystopper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [webHancer Survey Companion] "C:\Program Files\webHancer\Programs\whSurvey.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [STOPzilla] "C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\Stopzilla.exe" /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebInstall2] C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\INS92C1.TMP /R /A
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THGuard] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\TROJANHUNTER 3.9\THGUARD.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\BAR\1.BIN\MWSOEMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\EASYCD~1\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE -r
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AolAcsDaemon1] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [STOPzilla Service] C:\PROGRAM FILES\STOPZILLA!\SZNTSVC.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AutoSizer] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\AUTOSIZER\AUTOSIZER.EXE" /h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tukati:4] C:\Program Files\Tukati\Redistributor\4\TukatiRedistributor.exe -r:4 -x:2
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.EXE 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\BAR\1.BIN\MWSOEMON.EXE
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - Startup: hp instant support.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hpis\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpohmr08.exe
O4 - Startup: MyWebSearch Email Plugin.lnk = C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearch.html?p=ZRxdm185
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug (HKCU)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37862.9352893519
O16 - DPF: {E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479} (EPSImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPSControl_v1-0-3-0.cab
O16 - DPF: {33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71} - http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/6/E/F6E491A6-77E1-4E20-9F5F-94901338C922/wmv9VCM.CAB
O16 - DPF: {F54C1137-5E34-4B95-95A5-BA56D4D8D743} (Secure Delivery) - http://www.gamespot.com/KDX/kdx.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0401.cab
O16 - DPF: {FF65677A-8977-48CA-916A-DFF81B037DF3} (WMService Class) - http://download.overpro.com/WildApp.cab
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/EPUWALControl_v1-0-3-9.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {CA034DCC-A580-4333-B52F-15F98C42E04C} (Downloader Class) - http://www.stopzilla.com/_download/Auto_Installer/dwnldr.cab
O16 - DPF: {00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - http://www.addictivetechnologies.net/DM0/cab/Ud3rT0n5.cab
O16 - DPF: {DDFFA75A-E81D-4454-89FC-B9FD0631E726} - http://www.bundleware.com/activeX/DS3/DS3.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/PopularScreenSaversInitialSetup1.0.0.8.cab


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Have these instructions printed or in a convenient Notepad (or Wordpad) file so you can view them in Safe Mode. Have "show hidden (or all) files" checked in Folder Options > View in case you have to search for any hidden files to delete. Also ensure you do NOT have "hide file extensions..." enabled in Folder Options > View

Download and unzip to a convenient location the CoolWebShredder, CWShredder.exe available here: http://www.computercops.biz/downloads-cat-14.html

Then:

*1 >> Restart in Safe Mode:* http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001052409420406

*2 >> In Safe Mode run the CoolWebShredder* and have it "fix" detected problems. *Then run HijackThis* and check and "fix" the following entries:

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = about:blank

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch =

O3 - Toolbar: Band Class - {D848A3CA-0BFB-4DE0-BA9E-A57F0CCA1C13} - C:\WINDOWS\DEALHLPR.DLL

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [webHancer Survey Companion] "C:\Program Files\webHancer\Programs\whSurvey.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebInstall2] C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\INS92C1.TMP /R /A

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\BAR\1.BIN\MWSOEMON.EXE

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\BAR\1.BIN\MWSOEMON.EXE

O4 - Startup: MyWebSearch Email Plugin.lnk = C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE

3 >> delete the *MyWebsearch* folder in c:\Program Files

4 >> go to add/remove programs and remove Dealhelper and Webhancer from there. It might be best if you did those one at a time, rebooting after each removal.

5 >> when you are back to Windows, download and run the VX2 finder from this site.

http://www.downloads.subratam.org/VX2Finder9x.exe

select the "Click To find Find VX2.Abetterinternet" button.

Then "make log"

Post the log here along with a new HijackThis scanlog before doing anything further.


----------



## triumph (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow... you guys are so cool to try and help me, but the last posting is so far over my head, I don't comprehend... ??? "safe mode" - "show file extensions" - "hide file extensions" - "then make log"... sorry... all over my head. Anymore details would be greatly appreciated (i.e. how to get into safe mode, etc.).

Triumph (Rik)


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

In Win98, go to your Start Menu > Settings > Folder Options > View; look there for an option to "show all files" and make sure that is checked. You should also see an option to "hide file extenstions" for known file types. Make sure that is UN checked.

The Symantec link gives instructions for starting in Safe Mode. Did you read it?

As for "make log", once you run the VX2 finder and perform the first step, you should see what I am referring to.


----------



## triumph (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks for the extra info... did everything asked to the "T"...

Log from VX2.Abetterinternet:

User Agent String---
{A143B4C1-D0FA-11D8-A4AF-00D009C0D5BB}

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 6:37:31 PM, on 7/20/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\STOPZILLA!\SZNTSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KHOOKER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\STOPZILLA!\STOPZILLA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TROJANHUNTER 3.9\THGUARD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\EASY CD CREATOR 4\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AUTOSIZER\AUTOSIZER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOTDD01.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOHMR08.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOEVM08.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ACCESSORIES\WORDPAD.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/comcast.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.comcast.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast High-Speed Internet
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = sas.r3.attbi.com:8000
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;*.r3.attbi.com;<local>
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://www.excite.com/
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O1 - Hosts: 69.20.16.183 ieautosearch
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E3215F20-3212-11D6-9F8B-00D0B743919D} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SZIEBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_12_0.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiS KHooker] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\khooker.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Excite Platform] C:\PROGRA~1\EXCITE\PLATFORM\ExLaunch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ink Monitor] C:\Program Files\EPSON\Ink Monitor\InkMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pop-Up Stopper] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER\DPPS2.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpyStopper] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYSTOPPER\spystopper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [STOPzilla] "C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\Stopzilla.exe" /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THGuard] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\TROJANHUNTER 3.9\THGUARD.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\EASYCD~1\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE -r
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AolAcsDaemon1] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [STOPzilla Service] C:\PROGRAM FILES\STOPZILLA!\SZNTSVC.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AutoSizer] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\AUTOSIZER\AUTOSIZER.EXE" /h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tukati:4] C:\Program Files\Tukati\Redistributor\4\TukatiRedistributor.exe -r:4 -x:2
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - Startup: hp instant support.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hpis\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpohmr08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug (HKCU)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37862.9352893519
O16 - DPF: {E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479} (EPSImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPSControl_v1-0-3-0.cab
O16 - DPF: {33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71} - http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/6/E/F6E491A6-77E1-4E20-9F5F-94901338C922/wmv9VCM.CAB
O16 - DPF: {F54C1137-5E34-4B95-95A5-BA56D4D8D743} (Secure Delivery) - http://www.gamespot.com/KDX/kdx.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0401.cab
O16 - DPF: {FF65677A-8977-48CA-916A-DFF81B037DF3} (WMService Class) - http://download.overpro.com/WildApp.cab
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/EPUWALControl_v1-0-3-9.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {CA034DCC-A580-4333-B52F-15F98C42E04C} (Downloader Class) - http://www.stopzilla.com/_download/Auto_Installer/dwnldr.cab
O16 - DPF: {00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - http://www.addictivetechnologies.net/DM0/cab/Ud3rT0n5.cab
O16 - DPF: {DDFFA75A-E81D-4454-89FC-B9FD0631E726} - http://www.bundleware.com/activeX/DS3/DS3.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/PopularScreenSaversInitialSetup1.0.0.8.cab

Will be watching for a reply... thanks!
Triumph (Rik)


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Were there no files listed when you ran VX2?

A full copy/paste of a clean should look like:



> Log for VX2.BetterInternet File finder
> 
> files found --
> 
> ...


Run the program again; afterwards select the User Agent String tab

In HijackThis, check and "fix" this entry:

O1 - Hosts: 69.20.16.183 ieautosearch

Also post a new Scanlog using this version:

http://www.computercops.biz/downloads-file-328.html


----------



## triumph (Jul 20, 2004)

No files found... the entire box looks like this:

Files Found---


User Agent String---
{A143B4C1-D0FA-11D8-A4AF-00D009C0D5BB} 


Thanks,
Rik


----------



## triumph (Jul 20, 2004)

By the way, after you asked me to click on the "user agent$" it asked if I wanted to "delete the user agent string."

Rik


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Yes go ahead and do that.

Are you still getting the MPTCP.DLL error message? And can you find that file in c:\windows\system? Delete it if you find it.

I would have expected the VX2 finder to find it if present. As it did here:

http://66.102.7.104/search?q=cache:...rchive/index.php/t-41257.html+MPTCP.DLL&hl=en

Give me a copy/paste of a new Scanlog using the latest version from the link I posted.

I'd also like you to run *regedit*

When it opens, select Edit > Find

Enter *MPTCP.DLL*

and click "find next"

For every "hit" you get, right click on the "name" value in the right hand pane and choose "delete".

Hit f3 to continue the search until finished.


----------



## triumph (Jul 20, 2004)

I found the mptcp.dll again when i ran the regedit... and deleted it.

Here's the new scan log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 12:11:20 AM, on 7/21/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\STOPZILLA!\SZNTSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KHOOKER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\STOPZILLA!\STOPZILLA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TROJANHUNTER 3.9\THGUARD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\EASY CD CREATOR 4\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AUTOSIZER\AUTOSIZER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOTDD01.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOHMR08.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOEVM08.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YMSGR_TRAY.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/comcast.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.comcast.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast High-Speed Internet
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = sas.r3.attbi.com:8000
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;*.r3.attbi.com;<local>
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://www.excite.com/
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E3215F20-3212-11D6-9F8B-00D0B743919D} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SZIEBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_12_0.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiS KHooker] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\khooker.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Excite Platform] C:\PROGRA~1\EXCITE\PLATFORM\ExLaunch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ink Monitor] C:\Program Files\EPSON\Ink Monitor\InkMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pop-Up Stopper] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER\DPPS2.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpyStopper] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYSTOPPER\spystopper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [STOPzilla] "C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\Stopzilla.exe" /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THGuard] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\TROJANHUNTER 3.9\THGUARD.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\EASYCD~1\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE -r
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AolAcsDaemon1] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [STOPzilla Service] C:\PROGRAM FILES\STOPZILLA!\SZNTSVC.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AutoSizer] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\AUTOSIZER\AUTOSIZER.EXE" /h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tukati:4] C:\Program Files\Tukati\Redistributor\4\TukatiRedistributor.exe -r:4 -x:2
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - Startup: hp instant support.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hpis\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpohmr08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug (HKCU)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37862.9352893519
O16 - DPF: {E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479} (EPSImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPSControl_v1-0-3-0.cab
O16 - DPF: {33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71} - http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/6/E/F6E491A6-77E1-4E20-9F5F-94901338C922/wmv9VCM.CAB
O16 - DPF: {F54C1137-5E34-4B95-95A5-BA56D4D8D743} (Secure Delivery) - http://www.gamespot.com/KDX/kdx.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0401.cab
O16 - DPF: {FF65677A-8977-48CA-916A-DFF81B037DF3} (WMService Class) - http://download.overpro.com/WildApp.cab
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/EPUWALControl_v1-0-3-9.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {CA034DCC-A580-4333-B52F-15F98C42E04C} (Downloader Class) - http://www.stopzilla.com/_download/Auto_Installer/dwnldr.cab
O16 - DPF: {00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - http://www.addictivetechnologies.net/DM0/cab/Ud3rT0n5.cab
O16 - DPF: {DDFFA75A-E81D-4454-89FC-B9FD0631E726} - http://www.bundleware.com/activeX/DS3/DS3.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/PopularScreenSaversInitialSetup1.0.0.8.cab


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, the scanlog shows no problems or evidence of it; however that is not the version I wanted you to use. Deleting the entry from the registry does not delete the actual file, however it should eliminate the bootup error.

Have you checked for the presence of the file and deleted it if found?

And is the problem resolved?


----------



## triumph (Jul 20, 2004)

Confused again... "wasn't the version I wanted you to use." ???

The problem is still there... I've rebooted everytime you've suggested a different step. I'm still receiving the "Explorer" error window... and if I close it, my screen goes blank. However, I can drag the error window to the bottom of the task bar and continue as if nothing was wrong.

Still sick,
Rik


----------



## triumph (Jul 20, 2004)

By the way... thanks for taking so much time to help me... I hope you're able to get to the bottom of it... if not, thank you so much.

Rik


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The scanlog I want you to post is from the version available here:

http://www.computercops.biz/downloads-file-328.html

I would also like you to post a "startuplist" following these directions: run HijackThis, select:

Config > Misc Tools

... put a check in "list also minor sections"

Then click "Generate startuplist"

Copy/paste that log here as well; so there will be two different logs to post.

Is the error message still referring to the same file? And have you tried to delete that file as I requested?

It should be found in c:\windows\system

Make sure you have "show all files" selected in Folder Options > View when looking for it.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

One more thing: here is another look2me killer; I see rundll32.exe in your processes, and this is often started by this hijacker.

Download and run Kill2Me from the site below. Let it complete even if it detects no problems, reboot and let me know if you still get the error:

http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/kill2me.zip


----------



## triumph (Jul 20, 2004)

Okay... both scans as requested... and no, I can't find the mtcp.dll in the c:windows/system file.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 12:53:34 AM, on 7/21/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\STOPZILLA!\SZNTSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KHOOKER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\STOPZILLA!\STOPZILLA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TROJANHUNTER 3.9\THGUARD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\EASY CD CREATOR 4\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AUTOSIZER\AUTOSIZER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOTDD01.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOHMR08.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOEVM08.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YMSGR_TRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/comcast.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.comcast.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast High-Speed Internet
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = sas.r3.attbi.com:8000
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;*.r3.attbi.com;<local>
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://www.excite.com/
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E3215F20-3212-11D6-9F8B-00D0B743919D} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SZIEBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_12_0.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiS KHooker] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\khooker.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Excite Platform] C:\PROGRA~1\EXCITE\PLATFORM\ExLaunch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ink Monitor] C:\Program Files\EPSON\Ink Monitor\InkMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pop-Up Stopper] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER\DPPS2.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpyStopper] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYSTOPPER\spystopper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [STOPzilla] "C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\Stopzilla.exe" /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THGuard] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\TROJANHUNTER 3.9\THGUARD.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\EASYCD~1\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE -r
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AolAcsDaemon1] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [STOPzilla Service] C:\PROGRAM FILES\STOPZILLA!\SZNTSVC.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AutoSizer] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\AUTOSIZER\AUTOSIZER.EXE" /h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tukati:4] C:\Program Files\Tukati\Redistributor\4\TukatiRedistributor.exe -r:4 -x:2
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - Startup: hp instant support.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hpis\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpohmr08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug (HKCU)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37862.9352893519
O16 - DPF: {E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479} (EPSImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPSControl_v1-0-3-0.cab
O16 - DPF: {33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71} - http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/6/E/F6E491A6-77E1-4E20-9F5F-94901338C922/wmv9VCM.CAB
O16 - DPF: {F54C1137-5E34-4B95-95A5-BA56D4D8D743} (Secure Delivery) - http://www.gamespot.com/KDX/kdx.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0401.cab
O16 - DPF: {FF65677A-8977-48CA-916A-DFF81B037DF3} (WMService Class) - http://download.overpro.com/WildApp.cab
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/EPUWALControl_v1-0-3-9.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {CA034DCC-A580-4333-B52F-15F98C42E04C} (Downloader Class) - http://www.stopzilla.com/_download/Auto_Installer/dwnldr.cab
O16 - DPF: {00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - http://www.addictivetechnologies.net/DM0/cab/Ud3rT0n5.cab
O16 - DPF: {DDFFA75A-E81D-4454-89FC-B9FD0631E726} - http://www.bundleware.com/activeX/DS3/DS3.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/PopularScreenSaversInitialSetup1.0.0.8.cab

StartupList report, 7/21/04, 12:52:22 AM
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
* Showing rarely important sections
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\STOPZILLA!\SZNTSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KHOOKER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\STOPZILLA!\STOPZILLA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TROJANHUNTER 3.9\THGUARD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\EASY CD CREATOR 4\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AUTOSIZER\AUTOSIZER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOTDD01.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOHMR08.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOEVM08.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YMSGR_TRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
hpoddt01.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
hp instant support.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hpis\bin\matcli.exe
hp psc 1000 series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpohmr08.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SiS Tray = 
SiS KHooker = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\khooker.exe
Adaptec DirectCD = C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
Excite Platform = C:\PROGRA~1\EXCITE\PLATFORM\ExLaunch.exe
Ink Monitor = C:\Program Files\EPSON\Ink Monitor\InkMonitor.exe
Pop-Up Stopper = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER\DPPS2.EXE"
QuickTime Task = "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
TkBellExe = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
StillImageMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
SpyStopper = C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYSTOPPER\spystopper.exe
CriticalUpdate = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
Zone Labs Client = "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
STOPzilla = "C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\Stopzilla.exe" /autorun
THGuard = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\TROJANHUNTER 3.9\THGUARD.EXE"
CreateCD = C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\EASYCD~1\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE -r

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
AolAcsDaemon1 = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE"
TrueVector = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
STOPzilla Service = C:\PROGRAM FILES\STOPZILLA!\SZNTSVC.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

AutoSizer = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\AUTOSIZER\AUTOSIZER.EXE" /h
Tukati:4 = C:\Program Files\Tukati\Redistributor\4\TukatiRedistributor.exe -r:4 -x:2

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}

[>PerUser_MSN_Clean] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\msnmgsr1.exe

[PerUser_LinkBar_URLs] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\sulfnbk.exe /L

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}

[{9EF0045A-CDD9-438e-95E6-02B9AFEC8E11}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\updcrl.exe -e -u C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\verisignpub1.crl

[>{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.INI listing:
(Created 21/7/2004, 0:23:54)

[Rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WININET.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WININET.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SET7345.TMP

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 21/7/2004, 0:16:28)

[rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IDSETUP.DLL

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

LH C:\CDROM\MSCDEX /D:MSCD000
SET CLASSPATH=C:\PROGRA~1\PHOTOD~1.0\ADOBEC~1

--------------------------------------------------

C:\CONFIG.SYS listing:

LASTDRIVE=Z
DEVICEHIGH=C:\CDROM\GSCDROM.SYS /D:MSCD000 /v

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SZIEBHO.dll - {E3215F20-3212-11D6-9F8B-00D0B743919D}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Windows Critical Update Notification.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[HeartbeatCtl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\HRTBEAT.OCX
CODEBASE = http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[QuickTime Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTPLUGIN.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab

[{41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C}]
CODEBASE = http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37862.9352893519

[EPSImageControl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\EPSCONTROL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPSControl_v1-0-3-0.cab

[{33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}]
CODEBASE = http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/6/E/F6E491A6-77E1-4E20-9F5F-94901338C922/wmv9VCM.CAB

[Secure Delivery]
CODEBASE = http://www.gamespot.com/KDX/kdx.cab

[YInstStarter Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YINSTHELPER.DLL
CODEBASE = http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0401.cab

[WMService Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\WILDAPP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.overpro.com/WildApp.cab

[EPUImageControl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\EPUWALCONTROL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/EPUWALControl_v1-0-3-9.cab

[YAddBook Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YADDBOOK.DLL
CODEBASE = http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab

[Downloader Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\DWNLDR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.stopzilla.com/_download/Auto_Installer/dwnldr.cab

[{00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA}]
CODEBASE = http://www.addictivetechnologies.net/DM0/cab/Ud3rT0n5.cab

[{DDFFA75A-E81D-4454-89FC-B9FD0631E726}]
CODEBASE = http://www.bundleware.com/activeX/DS3/DS3.cab

[{1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB}]
CODEBASE = http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/PopularScreenSaversInitialSetup1.0.0.8.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 10,464 bytes
Report generated in 0.107 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The scanlog you posted is from the old version, not 1.98 the new version;

and you are not answering all my questions. If the file is not found, is the error message on bootup still referring to that file?

And I don't know whether you saw my last post. Please, download, unzip and run Kill2ME, let it complete even if it detects no problems. Reboot and pay close attention to the error message; post it again as you did the first if necessary.

http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/kill2me.zip


----------



## triumph (Jul 20, 2004)

I don't know what to say... I clicked on your most recent link and it asked if I wanted to "overwrite the current version"... and clicked on yes... here's the link you gave me:
http://www.computercops.biz/downloads-file-328.html

No, the file is not found, as you can see above, but YES, I am still receiving the same error message referring to the mtcp.dll (or whatever it was)... I can't see it right now, because I'm in the process of running the spyware program you sent me.

I'll post again after the spyware scan is complete.

Rik


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I think what is happening is you are overwriting the zip file but not unzipping the new version, so you are still running the old one.


----------



## triumph (Jul 20, 2004)

Okay... downloaded spyblocs 2.0 and $39.95 later... same problem... scanned, deleted spyware and adware...

Here's the current error message:

EXPLORER caused an invalid page fault in
module MPTCP.DLL at 0167:10017d00.
Registers:
EAX=01427c44 CS=0167 EIP=10017d00 EFLGS=00010246
EBX=00000000 SS=016f ESP=0141f82c EBP=01427c78
ECX=01427c44 DS=016f ESI=00000003 FS=30bf
EDX=e0000000 ES=016f EDI=00000000 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
8b 02 3a 01 75 2e 0a c0 74 26 3a 61 01 75 25 0a 
Stack dump:
1000a7ae e0000000 01427c44 bff92d08 00000090 00000000 0000000c 00000008 00000003 00000000 d82be2b0 11d05764 c0006ea9 a205d74f 001c0022 0000010a

Here's the current hijackthis scan:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.0
Scan saved at 2:09:53 AM, on 7/21/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\STOPZILLA!\SZNTSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KHOOKER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\STOPZILLA!\STOPZILLA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TROJANHUNTER 3.9\THGUARD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\EASY CD CREATOR 4\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AUTOSIZER\AUTOSIZER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOTDD01.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOHMR08.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\DIGITAL IMAGING\BIN\HPOEVM08.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/comcast.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.comcast.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://www.excite.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast High-Speed Internet
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = sas.r3.attbi.com:8000
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;*.r3.attbi.com;<local>
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: STOPzilla Browser Helper Object - {E3215F20-3212-11D6-9F8B-00D0B743919D} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SZIEBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_12_0.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiS KHooker] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\khooker.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Excite Platform] C:\PROGRA~1\EXCITE\PLATFORM\ExLaunch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ink Monitor] C:\Program Files\EPSON\Ink Monitor\InkMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pop-Up Stopper] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER\DPPS2.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpyStopper] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYSTOPPER\spystopper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [STOPzilla] "C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\Stopzilla.exe" /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THGuard] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\TROJANHUNTER 3.9\THGUARD.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpyBlocs] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYBLOCS\SpyBlocs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\EASYCD~1\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE -r
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AolAcsDaemon1] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\ACSD.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [STOPzilla Service] C:\PROGRAM FILES\STOPZILLA!\SZNTSVC.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AutoSizer] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\AUTOSIZER\AUTOSIZER.EXE" /h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tukati:4] C:\Program Files\Tukati\Redistributor\4\TukatiRedistributor.exe -r:4 -x:2
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
O4 - Startup: hp instant support.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hpis\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpohmr08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\AIM.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YHEXBMES0521.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YHEXBMES0521.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {F5478000-6033-11D5-A4A9-00D009C0D5BB} - (no file) (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug - {AF6CABAB-61F9-4f12-A198-B7D41EF1CB52} - C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe (file missing) (HKCU)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479} (EPSImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPSControl_v1-0-3-0.cab
O16 - DPF: {F54C1137-5E34-4B95-95A5-BA56D4D8D743} (Secure Delivery) - http://www.gamespot.com/KDX/kdx.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0401.cab
O16 - DPF: {FF65677A-8977-48CA-916A-DFF81B037DF3} (WMService Class) - http://download.overpro.com/WildApp.cab
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/EPUWALControl_v1-0-3-9.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {CA034DCC-A580-4333-B52F-15F98C42E04C} (Downloader Class) - http://www.stopzilla.com/_download/Auto_Installer/dwnldr.cab
O16 - DPF: {00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - http://www.addictivetechnologies.net/DM0/cab/Ud3rT0n5.cab
O16 - DPF: {DDFFA75A-E81D-4454-89FC-B9FD0631E726} - http://www.bundleware.com/activeX/DS3/DS3.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/PopularScreenSaversInitialSetup1.0.0.8.cab


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Are we on the same page here?? I didn't mention anything about Spybocs 2.0 and have no familiarity with it. Did you do that on your own?

I asked you to download, unzip and run this program and let it complete and reboot:

http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/kill2me.zip

Did you do that?

I still can't see where this file is starting from, so perhaps your registry search was incomplete or there was something else there that is calling this file.

Here is what I would like you to do. You MUST follow these directions precisely, please print them out if at all possible.

1 >> Select Start > Shutdown > Restart in MS-DOS mode

> you should arrive at the DOS prompt: c:\windows\>

> at that prompt very carefully type and enter each bold line below. I expect you to get an error message here about the file not found; if so proceed to step 2

*attrib -h -r -s MPTCP.DLL
del MPTCP.DLL*

2 >> type and enter:

*cd system*

(you should now be at the DOS prompt c:\windows\system\>)

> type and enter:

*attrib -h -r -s MPTCP.DLL
del MPTCP.DLL*

Now I do not expect you to get an error here, so tell me exactly when you get one and what it is if you do.

>> To reboot ctrl-alt-del or enter *exit*

You may well get an error message on restart, but it should be for a "missing" file if you do.

Also let me know just when this issue first began; we may have the option of restoring a prior registry if less than 5 days.

Doing so would wipe out your recent Spybloc installation however.


----------



## triumph (Jul 20, 2004)

You've been very helpful, but I'm giving up...

I clicked on the link you gave me and it went to a website and opened a browser window for a split second... so quickly that I didn't even see anything... next thing ya know there is a window on my screen that gives me the option to "save" "open" "open folder"... in other words, I thought I was about to download what you asked me to... especially since you stated something about "spyware scan"... so, I downloaded the program, which was turned out to be a trial version of SpyBlocs v2.0... then, I proceeded to do a scan with the SpyBlocs... at the end of the scan, there were about 16 files/programs that were either spyware or adware... when I tried to delete them, it prompted me to an open browser window stating I would need to purchase the program to proceed, which I did... not knowing this is not what you wanted me to do, it seemed the sensible thing to do, since your link to me to this point.

Nevertheless, I can't restart in MS-Dos mode... when I try, I get a krnl.386 error and my computer locks up. Maybe this has to do with I don't have "Explorer"...??? I have no idea.

I'm just going to give up.

You have been most gracious and most helpful... way beyond my expectations. Thank you so much.

Rik


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Don't give up just yet; you may have been the victim of a re-direct; if you used a credit card to purchase the software, call them and ask them to cancel it. You may have to file a formal complaint with them.

I'm going to upload the zipped program here; when you select the attachment, download it to your desktop and unzip and run it; let it complete.

Also, try this:

Reboot your computer and immediately press and hold the ctrl key. You should get a startup menu with "command prompt" as an option.

Select that; when you reach the c:> prompt enter:

*scanreg /restore*

Look for a registry that predates the problem from one of the first four and use your arrow key to select it.

We can also use this method to carry out the previous instructions; but try this first and I will modify the previous instructions if necessary.


----------

